# Can't remove white box on desktop



## Kstarlin (Mar 5, 2009)

I have a white box that appeared on my desktop. It is about 4" by 5" and is right in the center of the page. I believe it was created when WINDVD program started, the program start popup appeared and then my computer's battery died. When I restarted, the white box was there. The reason I think it may be is that the size is the same as the start popup from WINDVD. It is from some program because there is a blue tab in the taskbar as would be when a program is running. When I go to the task manager, no programs show running. Right clicking on the blue box does nothing, I was hoping for a exit option. I ran Malwarebytes anti-virus and Mcafee anti-virus, no viruses. I tried to open WINDVD again, but it opened in a slightly different location and white box is still there. Tried to restore to previous day's settings, still there.

Any ideas??

Thanks


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Try having a look on the processes tab in the task manager.


----------



## Kstarlin (Mar 5, 2009)

I did, but nothing jumped out at me as the culprit. Don't know what it would be called, and don't really want to start just stopping processes. Although I guess I could stop one at a time and see if that works.

Any thoughts on what process it definitely won't be??


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

No, don't end processes, its probably not going to be in there. Anyone else help with this because i don't know what to do.


----------



## louge1953 (Feb 16, 2009)

right click on your desktop and select properties.....display properties should open click on the desktop tab and see what is selected select none and click apply then okay see what affect if any this has on your desktop display post back with results


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

if the box doesn't move in size then your LCD screen may have died but I dunno

try revo uninstaller to get rid of the program
http://www.revouninstaller.com/


----------



## Kstarlin (Mar 5, 2009)

you can see the white box and the related blue box next to the start button. 

I went to properties and "none" was already selected.

Also, that section of the screen isn't dead because it works when you have something open on top of the box.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

What happens if you try to apply another background?

Also, even when you restart the PC, the blank spot on the taskbar stays there?

Not sure if it will help, but you can give it a try. Taskbar Repair Tool Plus!
http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/taskbarplus!.htm


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Listen uninstall the program Windvd , now run your scans again


----------



## Kstarlin (Mar 5, 2009)

Riskyone101 - Already did. Still there. Good thought though.

Coolfreak - No matter what background, the white box stays there. However, if I start a program, it goes in front of the white box. When I restart, it is still there. I'll try that taskbar program

Thanks


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Is the white box still there if you boot in safe mode?


----------



## lemarque (Mar 10, 2009)

have you been adding desktop items before installing windvd?


----------



## Kstarlin (Mar 5, 2009)

floop12444 - No, it does not show up when started in safe mode

lemarque - I guess I don't understand quite what you mean? Windvd was installed a couple years ago and worked well until the issue with my computer shutting down. After the white box began showing up, I uninstalled windvd


----------



## Kstarlin (Mar 5, 2009)

Should I start in safe mode, do a msconfig and list all the services and startups and then restart in normal mode, run msconfig and compare to see if there is anything extra in normal mode?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Kstarlin said:


> Should I start in safe mode, do a msconfig and list all the services and startups and then restart in normal mode, run msconfig and compare to see if there is anything extra in normal mode?


That's what I'd do. You have to find the culprit responsible for this.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Kstarlin said:


> Should I start in safe mode, do a msconfig and list all the services and startups and then restart in normal mode, run msconfig and compare to see if there is anything extra in normal mode?


Definately try this...


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Since it doesn't show up in safe-mode, it means that something is running when in normal mode, allowing this box to show. It's more than likely something related to WinDVD.


----------



## lemarque (Mar 10, 2009)

Kstarlin said:


> floop12444 - No, it does not show up when started in safe mode
> 
> lemarque - I guess I don't understand quite what you mean? Windvd was installed a couple years ago and worked well until the issue with my computer shutting down. After the white box began showing up, I uninstalled windvd


sorry i mean, someone might have added desktop items on your pc. this are files you could add as desktop backgrounds, you could do this by doing right click> properties> Desktop tab> Customize desktop> go to the Web tab, try to see if there are check items there, try to UNCHECK them all if there are. those are the desktop items that i meant.


----------

